# Fortis B-42 Marine Master on 6.5 size wirst?



## sryukon

Hey I'm thinking of getting a couple year old Fortis B-42 Marine Master and wonder if any wrist shot on a wrist thats 6.5. I just sold my DEEP BLUE Ocean Diver 500 because it was pretty massive. 45/46mm X 15mm X 55mm. I think the MarineMaster is 42mm case and Bezel is 44mm. Case height is 13mm but I can find what Lug to Lug mm is. Need Help!!!. If anyone has this one could you measure yours form Lug tip to Lug tip (north to south) .


----------



## abrizz

*This should be the length:
lug* to *lug* 53 mm

Do note that the lugs are curved nicely and will hug the wrist more then usually. Atleast with the non-chrono B-42's.


----------



## sryukon

Thanks for the information I have a Oris tt1 that's about the same size and is comfortable to ware because of the lugs being curved down. Still would like some wrist shots


----------



## abrizz

just make a search in this forum for wrist size and I am sure you will find some.


----------



## gaopa

That is a fine looking watch and I hope it works out for you. I have a 7.5 wrist and wear a Fortis B-42 GMT whiich wears well for a big watch. Keep us posted. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## joseff

I tried the B-42 Marinemaster Ti and it looked too big on my 6.5" wrist.
I ended up getting this:










https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/tradi...yle-watch-439510-post3307602.html#post3307602

Same case size, but minus the bezel. Makes the watch look smaller IMO.
I measured and found *55mm* lug tip to lug tip.
You can also click the link to see a size comparison with another popular watch.


----------



## sryukon

Nice pic |> I Just bought a Fortis Sky Watch at a price I couldnt refuse its Quarts and Im putting a new crystal and Movement in.This Sky watch looks close to yours except its 40mm case size and yours is automatic and much more expensive! Here are some pics before repairs that are being done. I can get the B-42 for a fair price and I love the way it looks. If the bezel was the same size as the case I would have no hesitation. Ive been told the case is 42mm?


----------



## joseff

Yes the case is exactly 42mm wide sans crown. However, the lug-to-lug length and the oversized (44+) bezel make the watch appear much bigger.
I can wear a 44mm Seiko Sumo with the tapered case and smaller dial, but not the chunky 44mm Fortis MM Ti.

Here's another size-comparison thread for you:
TZ-UK • View topic - Got this yesterday (Fortis B-42 Marinemaster NEW BEZEL)
The new-bezel B-42 marinemaster looks the same size as a 45.5 PO!

If you flipped a watch for being too big, IMHO this isn't the watch for you.


----------



## sryukon

Yes Joseff I think your right but I don't know if I can resist it a really nice looking watch and easy to read with my 50 year old eyes But I do thinks it is a chunky piece.


----------



## joseff

Well what else can I say? It's love... go get it


----------



## Mistalava

I have the B42 Marinemaster with the lume dial and the B42GMT -- 7' wrist. The way these are proportioned, I feel they actually wear a bit smaller than one would assume from the dimensions. Today, a 42mm watch is really not oversized at all. 42-44 is the new 39-40 IMO. I'll add that these also wear well under a dress shirt and with suits. Really versatile size and design.


----------



## sryukon

Yes I guess it being 13mm thick isn't to bad. The bezel on the model im looking at looks a little smaller than the new style.


----------



## sryukon

Update Well I pulled the trigger and purchased the B-42 MM and I love it. The size is fine for my wrist and very comfortable. I was surprised on the weight of the watch with the leather strap its a lot lighter than the Deep Blue Ocean Diver 500 I had but sold because it was to massive. So all you guys with a smaller wist have no worries go ahead and get one you'll love it. Its a very nice tool watch. I did do some accurate measurements and the case is 53mm lug to lug 12.5 thick and 42mm case with 44mm bezel.


----------



## joseff

Wrist shots please?


----------



## sryukon

Here's some pics


----------



## joseff

Awesome watch


----------



## Gopher

I, too, have 6.5" wrist and fretted over the MM, but bought it and am happy with it. I think it helps that you have leather strap. Mine came with steel bracelet, which creates less visual separation from the case. I switched over to the Fortis black rubber strap and like it even better.


----------



## sryukon

Nice Id like to have the bracelet to but I don't have the funds for now.


----------



## b42_bassist

I have about a 6 3/4 inch wrist. Here is a pic of my Marinemaster. It feels good. Nt too big at all. BTW...posting this for sale here in a bit....in case anyone is interested.


----------

